# Buying Indian groceries in Melbourne



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

I would highly recommend Hindustan Imports - Hindustan Imports

You can order online and they deliver the stuff to your doorstep for a minimum purchase of $90. I buy ALL my groceries from them. 


They are wholesalers, so their prices are around 30% cheaper than buying in any other retail Indian grocery store. 


Hope this helps


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

*More tips:*

More tips here:

JUST Prepaid Mobile - just cheaper calls and text - best value - expires after 6 months. 

Second mobile and internet bundle - I use - ADSL Internet Broadband ISP - ADSL2 ADSL2+ Naked DSL Mobile VoIP 

$15 gives you $300 worth of calls each month (no international calls though). But that is more than enough (still have $100 left over - unused credit expires though).

I use skype or a calling card (costs just 3c a minute to India)

If you have school aged children - you can claim 50% of all your internet set up and monthly costs through an ETR (Education tax refund - upto a max $1500, $750per child) depending on your income (<150k pa)


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Don't both buying coats/jackets in India. The quality and price is better here (at least compared to B'bay and B'lore). Buy in places like Target, they often have specials and sales - Woolen coats - $20-40; Use your baggage allowance for stuff you can't find easily here.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I am sure the quality must be better in Australia but i doubt you would ever get good stuff in bombay and bangalore as both these cities hardly face winters. Delhi as compared has awesome jackets/winter wear..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Bbay2Oz said:


> More tips here:
> 
> JUST Prepaid Mobile - just cheaper calls and text - best value - expires after 6 months.
> 
> ...................an ETR (Education tax refund - upto a max $1500, $750per child) depending on your income (<150k pa)


nice tips...keep them coming...


----------



## De3na (Dec 10, 2013)

hi Bbay2Oz,

would you still recommend Hindustan imports for indian groceries and spices, etc? r do u know any which are cheaper please?

Many thanks


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

No, have switched to India at Home....


----------



## De3na (Dec 10, 2013)

Bbay2Oz said:


> No, have switched to India at Home....


hi, where abouts is India at home please?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

De3na
where in Melbourne are you? There are indian grocers almost in every area. India at home is at various places. One is at Box Hill South


----------

